# Importing Waypoints into a Lowrance Elite 4



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

I am currently using a Garmin Nuvi for my GPS on the water. I have ordered a new Lowrance Elite 4M GPS/Chart plotter and it is supposed to be delivered today. Does anybody know if I can import my current waypoints into the Lowrance. I have them on an excel spreadsheet right now and had to hand jam them into the Garmin. I would like to avoid this (I don't even know if I can as the manual I downloaded from Lowrance doesn't talk about entering way points by hand.) Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.....

Kent​


----------

